#  Nachrichten >   Altenpflege: Neue Pflegekonzepte für aggresive Demenzkranke >

## zeit.de

Sie sind nicht nur Opfer. Auch von alten Menschen selbst geht Gewalt aus. Demenzkranke beschimpfen, schlagen oder beißen ihre Pfleger. Neue Pflegekonzepte und kleinere Heime sollen die Aggression dämpfen.   Weiterlesen...   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

